# FIFA 12



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

Release date is 30-9-11

The demo was released 13-9-11.

I'm playing it and they have completely changed it! It feels like a different game, the whole tackling system has been changed, and defending feels like a much more skilled and important part of the game.

You can no longer just hold the pressure buttons to win a ball, all that does is "contain" them but not tackle, you've got to get the timing right on the tackle using the tackle button. To call in a team mate you now got to press RB(Xbox) which feels awkward tbh.

It means if I'm trying to win a ball, I have to jockey him using the LT/A,  while holding RT to run, if I need a hand I need to hold RB as well, and then to win that ball I have to press X. It feels like twister.

The game looks a lot better, the movement on and off the ball, the way the players move and the ball movement have all improved.

Gona have to take a good few more games to get used to this though, feels weird.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 22, 2011)

I downloaded the demo for PC and installed it, it wouldn't start......FIFA has been a bit meh for the last few years. I'll do what i did last year and download both FIFA and PES and see which one I prefer, after reading reviews on the net PES is looking much better, again.


----------



## stupid kid (Sep 27, 2011)

Got it coming on pre-order, hopefully turns up early. I usually build up my VP early on by just putting him on a great team and smashing lower league opponents into dust, but this year I think I'll be playing more ultimate team.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 29, 2011)

Thought I'd have it today, came home all excited, but its not here 

Usually get it a day early when I preorder.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2011)

Already installed and played from demoniod, got the German version of PES  waiting to be installed.......FIFA seems better but still not what I was expecting compered to console reviews......

Why are football games always so much worse than consoles on PC?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2011)

I just ordered it on the Xbox (never seem to play on this console much).
Can't wait. Don't think I played a Fifa game since 08.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2011)

My local pub is letting me hook the PS3 up to the huge screen for this tonight


----------



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Been playing pretty much all weekend and got used to the defending system.

Been promoted to the Championship with Charlton, season objective is avoid relagation, got about 5 games in then somehow saved over my game, had another save from League 1 campaign so loaded up and simulated it, win League 1 again but now my objective is to finish middle of the table?

Are they shitting me! I had 6 loaned players, who are all now gone so my team is weaker and in a much harder league yet I'm expected to finish mid table?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't believe that EA still haven't sorted out the issue with having a game pad that can't be used ............Every fucking EA game and i have to find my own work around.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 2, 2011)

I not got use to the defending system yet.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I can't believe that EA still haven't sorted out the issue with having a game pad that can't be used ............Every fucking EA game and i have to find my own work around.



what issue with a gamepad, you playing on the pc?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> what issue with a gamepad, you playing on the pc?


Yep, on PC, there are loads of joypads that aren't supported by EA.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2011)

if your using any controller other then an xbox360 controller your probabley using the wrong controller!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Yep, on PC, there are loads of joypads that aren't supported by EA.



why on earth would you not use the xbox controller, it's awesome.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, its moving inexorably to to point that the 360 controller is the default controller for PC's.
 Not expensive and good quality.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2011)

PES wins for me this year.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2011)

Picked this up a few days ago. Managing to get a grip on things but really want to introduce some neat stuff into my play. Any tips??

Playing on an xbox btw.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2011)

okay but first i want to rant about the penelty system. Its shit! its really really shit! It pissed me off in the last one and i still cant do it consistently, and no one else can either which makes goal keeping a lotery. Bring back the old system!

RB when you do a through ball/shot and you will do something slightly cool

Left trigger and play about with the right stick and you will do some insanely cool things while dribbling.

Cross field passes are a lot easier in this iteration then fifa 11. use this lots.

That is the flash stuff, if you mean anything else you will have to define neat.

Oh all controls are in alternate(pro evo) settings as the default controls make no sense.

dave


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> okay but first i want to rant about the penelty system. Its shit! its really really shit! It pissed me off in the last one and i still cant do it consistently, and no one else can either which makes goal keeping a lotery. Bring back the old system!



What do you not like about the penalty system Dave?

The method I came to use was if using a fairly good penalty taker, that if I got it in the green, I would wait a second, so until he begins to run then just hold it left/right and its always on target, not unstoppable if keeper goes right way but usually does the trick.

If I screw up on power bar just pull back on aim and go straight down the middle.

Been playing this game, and nothing else! I played MW3 for a couple days then chucked it back on the shelf as Fifa takes up my life 

Got the 'Fifa For Life' achievement recently as well (50 hours of on pitch time)

Did about 6 seasons with Charlton, not a bad run, I'm a high finishing club now, not bad for a team that started in League One 

On 4th season with my Arsenal club, team has finally become a piece of art after developing young players like Gotze, Ramsey, Wilshere, Rakitic, Boileson and Belhanda. I was doing really well with neymar, he had just hit 90 overall, then he demanded to leave the club! I was just making him into RvP replacement as well! Ungrateful little punk!

Been playing a lot of Ultimate Team, just love the way you can do different combinations of players so freely and change your squad when you want and how you want. Got a nice brazilian team, US team and Prem team.

Also been doing a lot more Virtual Pro this year, a lot of online clubs, started with my mates at the beginning then they got bored so stopped playing it, but recently joined another club and enjoying playing it again, a very good mode if you play with people who play well together.

So, in summary, I love everything about this game 

If anyone fancies a game of this, just add me on xbox, GT is Kushti.
Be warned though, if I see you online I will harass you to play with me


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Picked this up a few days ago. Managing to get a grip on things but really want to introduce some neat stuff into my play. Any tips??
> 
> Playing on an xbox btw.



Didn't even see this!

Well, as Dave said Alternate controls are the way forward.

I'd also advise to practise freekicks/watch tutorials on youtube as being able to put away a freekick is one of the biggest advantages to have on the game.

If you play online, find a team that suits your style and stick with them, also, try to find a 4.5 star team cos playing with 5 stars online is annoying cos people love spain and barca!

When in game, if you press right on the d-pad, it brings up a playing style which you can set to Ultra Defensive-Defensive-Balanced-Attacking-Ultra Attacking, it is balanced as default, and being able to change up how aggresive your players go with the game, and how much they will push up is a huge thing when playing I find, if you find yourself pushing forward and no one to help you, then push this up!

If you press up on the d-pad it gives you a list of 4 tactics, out of those 4 offside trap is the best to have, another big help.
Press down, it brings up 4 different tactics which include high pressure, possesion and counter attack.
The d-pad tactics are all very subtle, but can really change your game!

Also, once your used to the controls and the flow of the game, try and learn some basic skills, as they are a HUGE help, especially online, being able to run down the wing and then cut in to find space/pass/shot rather then just having to cross it in cos the defender is chasing you down helps a lot.
It looks cool as well 

Ermmmm....not sure what else to add to be honest?
Some good 4.5 star teams if you're interested?
Ivory Coast- Drogba, Doumbia and some other fella are fast, skillful and powerful
CSKA (Russian League) - Wagner Love and Doumbia up front are fast and skillful.
Napoli (Italian League) - All three upfront players have amazing shots, Lavezzi has 5 star skill as well.

I'm getting a bit carried away now aha!
If any of this helps, let me know and I'll see if there is any other bits of knowledge I can contribute.

e2a:



Dandred said:


> PES wins for me this year.



Then you lose. Soz.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one, cheers fellas. The lack of a manual is shitty. The in game one is a load of balls (hardee har). For instance, I had no idea about the D-pad functions.

Playing as Arsenal, top of the PL and RVP has 43 goals in 22 games. I'm only on amateur difficulty though, for obvious reasons 

Added you Daniel, BeardyDrummer is the GT.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet I'll give you a cheeky game tomorrow, been engrossed in my pro club and ultimate team tonight aha!


----------



## Utopia (Feb 22, 2012)

Really engrossed with this game now(on the PS3), up to last year I always played Pro evo  but got Fifa11 and loved it, Fifa12 is massively different however.

Play H2H and now up to Div7 online and looking good for promotion!, started off getting properly stuffed every game but bit by bit(and never quitting a game) i've improved and now pretty much every game is a close run thing. Scoring is so satisfying, nothing better than a 'finesse curler' flying into the top corner, and losing truly hurts.

Anyone else notice the higher league you're in the more different skills/goal celebrations are about?

Brilliant, brilliant game.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 29, 2012)

Now up to Div5 and holding my own. Still loving the game.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2012)

I've played 3 season as Arsenal now. Won the title 3 times, champions cup twice and FA cup Twice.

My current starting line up:

Wojciech Szczesny
Sergio Ramos
Per Mertesacker
Scott Dann
Andre Santos
Javi Martinez
Jaho Mouthino
Bastian Schweinsteiger
Jermaine Lens
Eden Hazard
Robin van Persie

I got stung in my first "season" as I hadn't work out the details of the transfers/contracts aspect. I lost Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott and Vermaelen on free transfers because their contracts had expired 

I'm still terrible at defending though. I just about manage to stop attacks but clumsily rather than with any style!! But attacking, oh man, so sweet when you get a perfect cross in and RvP thumps in a volley from 25 yards


----------



## Utopia (Apr 2, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I've played 3 season as Arsenal now. Won the title 3 times, champions cup twice and FA cup Twice.
> 
> My current starting line up:
> 
> ...


 
The key to defending is staying on your feet(slide tackle is the absolute LAST resort), timing......and mastering the 'jocky' technique.  I almost get as much satisfaction for a perfectly timed tackle as I do scoring a goal, almost.

Its a shame you're not playing it on the PS3 'cos if you were then I would challenge you to a game of the old footie like and I would, metaphorically speaking, without out a shadow of a doubt, pull down your panties and give you a right old spanky on your bot bot.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 2, 2012)

anyone play in the head-to-head leagues? I've got up to the 4th division so far... I'm a pretty dour player though, just intricate passing and deep depending really...


----------



## Utopia (Apr 13, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> anyone play in the head-to-head leagues? I've got up to the 4th division so far... I'm a pretty dour player though, just intricate passing and deep depending really...


 
You can't be that 'dour'!, I got to Division 4 last night(with an epic 5-4 last game win to get the 3 points required!), 17 seasons and many intense, gripping games to get here, I really feel like i've achieved something! 

You on Xbox or PS3?


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

ive been playing this on my ipod a lot... its such a massive step up from 2011...

it now actually feels like playing football.. instead of just passing it to rooney and trying to slalom thru the middle, things like bombing down the wings etc seems to pay off now.. what platforms are u guys playing it on btw?


----------



## Utopia (Apr 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> ive been playing this on my ipod a lot... its such a massive step up from 2011...
> 
> it now actually feels like playing football.. instead of just passing it to rooney and trying to slalom thru the middle, things like bombing down the wings etc seems to pay off now.. what platforms are u guys playing it on btw?


 
PS3 is my preferred choice, although lately it has been crashing in between online games, so i'm tempted to make the switch to the Xbox as their networks seem more stable, only tempted though, I doubt i'll actually convert.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 13, 2012)

Utopia said:


> You can't be that 'dour'!, I got to Division 4 last night(with an epic 5-4 last game win to get the 3 points required!), 17 seasons and many intense, gripping games to get here, I really feel like i've achieved something!
> 
> You on Xbox or PS3?


I dunno, I'm like Indiana Jones, watching the other team doing stepovers and pirouettes all the way up to the edge of my penalty area, then nicking the ball, passing it until the lofted through ball is on  Am on Xbox


----------



## Utopia (Apr 17, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I dunno, I'm like Indiana Jones, watching the other team doing stepovers and pirouettes all the way up to the edge of my penalty area, then nicking the ball, passing it until the lofted through ball is on  Am on Xbox


 
Shame you're on Xbox as I think our tactics are quite similar and i'm sure we'd have tight games, I don't fanny about with the skills too much either, unless I really need to, I usually take my chances(keeping calm and always using the 'finesse' button)  then defend expertly.  On 14 points with 2 games left, need 16 points for promotion to Div 3.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I dunno, I'm like Indiana Jones, watching the other team doing stepovers and pirouettes all the way up to the edge of my penalty area, then nicking the ball, passing it until the lofted through ball is on  Am on Xbox


 
what's your xbox live name, mines nothingnegated, add me.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 17, 2012)

revol68 said:


> what's your xbox live name, mines nothingnegated, add me.


RayitoSorree. Will do


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 17, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Shame you're on Xbox as I think our tactics are quite similar and i'm sure we'd have tight games, I don't fanny about with the skills too much either, unless I really need to, I usually take my chances(keeping calm and always using the 'finesse' button) then defend expertly. On 14 points with 2 games left, need 16 points for promotion to Div 3.


Uff, been playing Div 3 today, getting my arse kicked (1 win, 1 draw, 5 defeats so far). Everybody defends so bloody well...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just got relegated by one point from div 3, raging, every wee fucker plays as real madrid! I play as Man United so its tough goinv against Madrid and Barca.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Just got relegated by one point from div 3, raging, every wee fucker plays as real madrid! I play as Man United so its tough goinv against Madrid and Barca.


 
I used to play as Barca.....but found it got a bit repetitive as every opponent would play mainly as Real, Barca! or Spain, Man Utd (sometimes) 5 Star teams, I now only play H2H seasons as a 4.5 star team, usually Napoli, meaning my opponents have to be 4.5 star teams too, makes for much more interesting games which are much more based on the players skills as opposed to the skills of the team you're using.  Try it, might help.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Utopia said:


> I used to play as Barca.....but found it got a bit repetitive as every opponent would play mainly as Real, Barca! or Spain, Man Utd (sometimes) 5 Star teams, I now only play H2H seasons as a 4.5 star team, usually Napoli, meaning my opponents have to be 4.5 star teams too, makes for much more interesting games which are much more based on the players skills as opposed to the skills of the team you're using. Try it, might help.


 
I think what you mean to say is you play with the team closest to the top of the their star rating for maximum advantage. 

Barca and Real are ridiculous in FIFA 12, whilst United are if anything underrated, Scholes is 81 whilst Fatty Lampard is 87 ffs!

Basically United are at the bottom of the 5 star spectrum whilst Real, Barca and Spain are off the top end of it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think what you mean to say is you play with the team closest to the top of the their star rating for maximum advantage.
> 
> Barca and Real are ridiculous in FIFA 12, whilst United are if anything underrated, Scholes is 81 whilst Fatty Lampard is 87 ffs!
> 
> Basically United are at the bottom of the 5 star spectrum whilst Real, Barca and Spain are off the top end of it.


 I play as City, who are nearer to Barca and Real, but still not quite as good. I might switch down to 4.5 stars because I don't want to play as those 3 teams...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

I complain but there is nothing better than beating a wee prick who chooses Barca or Real, just sickening getting beat by a Messi goal were you get in four tackles but the ball constantly bounces back to him.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I think what you mean to say is you play with the team closest to the top of the their star rating for maximum advantage.


 
Ummmm, no, I play as a 4.5 star team and the one that suits my style best, i.e solid defensively and productive/quick on the break, I don't break it down to the players stats and I didn't realise there was a rating system 'within' the star rating system, maybe FIFA12 should tell is this info that only you seem to know!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Ummmm, no, I play as a 4.5 star team and the one that suits my style best, i.e solid defensively and productive/quick on the break, I don't break it down to the players stats and I didn't realise there was a rating system 'within' the star rating system, maybe FIFA12 should tell is this info that only you seem to know!


 
oh come on, FIFA pits you against teams with the same star rating, within that star rating there is quite a bit of variance, from say Spurs, Man United, or Bayern and Barca and Real. Likewise Napoli are at the top end of the 4.5 star teams, so most teams you play wouldn't be as good as them.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I complain but there is nothing better than beating a wee prick who chooses Barca or Real, just sickening getting beat by a Messi goal were you get in four tackles but the ball constantly bounces back to him.


 
Yep, well annoying, thats the best thing about H2H games.....a fair match, most of the time.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> oh come on, FIFA pits you against teams with the same star rating, within that star rating there is quite a bit of variance, from say Spurs, Man United, or Bayern and Barca and Real. Likewise Napoli are at the top end of the 4.5 star teams, so most teams you play wouldn't be as good as them.


 

Can you please show me where you're getting this info from?, I usually end up playing Liverpool or Dortmund or PSG....i'd say they're at least as good if not better than Napoli.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Can you please show me where you're getting this info from?, I usually end up playing Liverpool or Dortmund or PSG....i'd say they're at least as good if not better than Napoli.


 
Yeah the top end of 4.5 stars is closer, what I mean is that by picking Napoli you aren't likely to ever come up against a team with a significant advantage over you. When you pick a 5 star team that isn't Barca, Real or Spain that isn't the case.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Yeah the top end of 4.5 stars is closer, what I mean is that by picking Napoli you aren't likely to ever come up against a team with a significant advantage over you. When you pick a 5 star team that isn't Barca, Real or Spain that isn't the case.


 
Meaning that overall 4.5 star teams are more fairer or closer to each other with regard to ratings and there's usually less of an advantage whoever you pick unlike going for a 5 star team like Barca, Real or Spain where usually your opponent, if NOT Barca, Real or Spain, will always be slightly weaker?, yeah I agree with that.

To change the subject, I wish you were playing the PS3 version, i'd take you down whoever you played with, i'd toy with you, mess with your head, it'd be embarrassing for you, actually....its probably a good thing we can't play, good for you that is, not me, i'd enjoy it, keepy ups, no look passes, all that stuff, an utter walkover everytime, bet you'd rage quit....whats your quit %?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Meaning that overall 4.5 star teams are more fairer or closer to each other with regard to ratings and there's usually less of an advantage whoever you pick unlike going for a 5 star team like Barca, Real or Spain where usually your opponent, if NOT Barca, Real or Spain, will always be slightly weaker?, yeah I agree with that.
> 
> To change the subject, I wish you were playing the PS3 version, i'd take you down whoever you played with, i'd toy with you, mess with your head, it'd be embarrassing for you, actually....its probably a good thing we can't play, good for you that is, not me, i'd enjoy it, keepy ups, no look passes, all that stuff, an utter walkover everytime, bet you'd rage quit....whats your quit %?


 
Division 3 using Man United, I'd tear you apart son


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Division 3 using Man United, I'd tear you apart son


 How many seasons did that take?

Currently Div 4 using Napoli, x2 games to go and 2 points needed for promotion. I'd make you squeal like a sickly pig in a blender, I pray for the day of cross console online networks I really do.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

18 or 19 seasons.

On the PC I'm in division 1 but Xbox is much tougher, so many more players, PS3 is easier according to my wee bro, he's had both. 

It's a fucking ordeal playing against Real and Barca with Man United, requires constant concentration but fuck me it's worth it when you beat them.

Might see where I get by dropping down to 4.5 star teams.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> 18 or 19 seasons.
> 
> On the PC I'm in division 1 but Xbox is much tougher, so many more players, PS3 is easier according to my wee bro, he's had both.
> 
> ...


 
This is my 16th season, so hopefully i'll be in div3 by my 17th. 

PS3 easier?, bollocks is it, how could it be?, more players using the xBox doesn't neccesarily mean better players, the opposite in fact.

Any game past Div6 is pretty intense, one lapse and you concede.

You'd struggle using a 4.5 star team I think, its generally for more advanced gamers who rely less on the skills of their virtual players and more on their own actual real abilities, you try though.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 18, 2012)

nah at a certain point the more players there are the harder it is to get into the lower divisions, I noticed it on the PC where I stormed into division 1.

I don't actually tend to use the skills of the players too much, I mean I always try and work an opening rather than swiveling and fineese shooting into the top corner as so many wankers seem to do. I actually don't shoot from distance enough.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 19, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I mean I always try and work an opening rather than swiveling and fineese shooting into the top corner as so many wankers seem to do.


 
Um, I would say that "swiveling and fineese shooting into the top corner " would generally be classed as working an opening, correct me if i'm wrong.  I score goals like that when the chance is on....thats footie, seeing and taking it a chance when it comes whether it may be 1 2" tap in, diving header or a scream in off the bar, a goals a goal!


----------



## Rahul Garg (Apr 20, 2012)

I play this on my PC. Best game in fifa series at the moment. 

________________
Death will Conquer You.


----------

